

I built a simple sketching/writing app. What do you think? - akumpf
https://sketchwrite.com/?welcome

======
rezamoaiandin
Looks nice but there is no introduction or anything to sell it :)

~~~
akumpf
I guess that's an open question at this point... It's still pretty early (i.e.
alpha) so I'm thinking that "selling" it isn't really on the table yet. :)

Which particular aspect of Sketchwrite do you think would be most marketable?

